# Rio de Janeiro - The happiest and most Beautiful city in the World



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## robdacosta (May 20, 2010)

great landscape photos are excellent, I would like to travel to Brazil someday


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Superb photos! What can you say about Rio that hasn't already been said?? Truly one of a kind.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome shots of Rio!! :applause:


----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro is wondesrful !!!!


----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)

Downtown Rio de Janeiro:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Such a beautiful place!


----------



## glooglee (May 28, 2010)

Really beautiful city and nice shots..


----------



## krispykreme22 (May 14, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro the award of “happiest city in the world”, according to a survey published in the Forbes magazine.

great photos! kay:


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

So beautiful pics!!!:eek2: I especially liked the first one, it would deserve one of my few 10 in the UPC.


----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Rio, a cidade maravilhosa.

Nice pics guys.


----------



## Higorspario (Feb 7, 2009)

Rocks


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Great!


----------



## Marti F (May 5, 2010)

O Rio realmente é lindo! acho que o Rio é a cidade mais bonita do Brasil e em segundo lugar é Salvador.


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job!! All the pictures are amazing... excellent!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

My lil paradise.


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

¡Beauty Rio!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


Wow, awesome photography.....Rio is so beautiful indeed.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Rio is beautiful!


----------



## Zamba (Oct 25, 2010)

wooow. Best thread of Rio ever. Really nice photos...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

most beautiful city in the world jaja


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Higor, sorry, but the thread should start with these pictures:


Voo helicoptero - 31 dez 2007 por julienrio, no Flickr


Corcovado por Rodrigo Avellaneda, no Flickr


PEDRA DA GÁVEA por FelipePhotos, no Flickr


corcovado por Clara Campel, no Flickr


Recarregando por c_feliperj, no Flickr


Decolando por M. Vidal, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro pela fresta... por M. Vidal, no Flickr


Copacabana Beach por Dinaquele, no Flickr


Relex 2010 por Diego Tovar, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro - downtown by Night por Carlos Alkmin, no Flickr


Luzes da Guanabara - Rio por Carlos Alkmin, no Flickr


Vejo o Rio de Janeiro por anginhamm, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro - Brasil por *Eternal Miracle*, no Flickr


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The most beautiful city? I do not know. 

But it is certainly the most colorful and the Queen of the natural beauty on Earth.


----------



## Luca_Rome (Sep 25, 2008)

Linda demais


----------



## HigorSoaresS (Apr 2, 2011)

Cauê said:


> The most beautiful city? I do not know.
> 
> But it is certainly the most colorful and the Queen of the natural beauty on Earth.


I agree with you!


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

Rio has green parks&montains and blue sky&sea plus its incredible people, Marvelous City kay:


----------



## Lucaaas (May 5, 2012)

Uma poesia em forma de cidade! LINDA D+; Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos from Rio...:cheers:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Rio is also one of the most expensive cities in the world.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really is very expensive ?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^

In those days, i should say, yes it is...:no:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

the city is absolutely stupendous, especially Corcovado :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Augusto Faroe (Jun 21, 2012)

Incrível!


----------

